# Ventrilo MSG: Contacting server



## ][ce (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Before I begin, I have read other posts and topics related to this and none of them have been able to solve my problem. I am trying to connect to a server on ventrilo 63.209.18.116 port 3815. I am on vista and have a cisco router. The common problems I would imagine are the ports are not open or forwarding. I opened 3815 as well as 6100 and still get the same message.
i can ping the ip results as follows:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]

Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping 63.209.18.116

Pinging 63.209.18.116 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 63.209.18.116: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=49
Reply from 63.209.18.116: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=49
Reply from 63.209.18.116: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=49
Reply from 63.209.18.116: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 63.209.18.116:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 87ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 87ms

C:\Users\Scott>

when i tracert:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>tracert 63.209.18.116

Tracing route to 63.209.18.116.ip.divo.net [63.209.18.116]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.0.2.1
2 10 ms 10 ms 8 ms 10.105.224.1
3 12 ms 11 ms 11 ms 230.230.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com [24.95.230.230]
4 19 ms 20 ms 18 ms gig4-0-0.orldflaabv-rtr4.cfl.rr.com [24.95.228.1
93]
5 28 ms 28 ms 39 ms ge-1-3-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.104]
6 27 ms 28 ms 30 ms ae-1-0.pr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.177]
7 28 ms 29 ms 28 ms te3-4.ccr01.atl02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.12.
109]
8 27 ms 29 ms 28 ms te9-4.ccr01.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.1
61]
9 28 ms 28 ms 28 ms te8-2.mpd01.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.1.1
70]
10 49 ms 46 ms 46 ms te2-1.mpd01.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.24.
2]
11 84 ms 81 ms 85 ms te9-2.mpd01.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.2
29]
12 92 ms 92 ms 92 ms te7-3.mpd01.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.2.1
30]
13 92 ms 94 ms 93 ms vl3821.na22.b006127-1.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com [
38.112.37.246]
14 89 ms 92 ms 92 ms 38.99.194.190
15 88 ms 92 ms 89 ms 63.209.18.116.ip.divo.net [63.209.18.116]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Scott>

I am running Norton Protection Center and have disabled the firewall to try and still same result. I have also reinstalled ventrilo as well as deleted the ventrilo appdata folder. The only other firewall i have besides that is windows defender and it is disabled, I am debating whether to remove norton and reinstall it. Any feeback would be great!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the exact make and model of both your modem and router?


----------



## ][ce (Jun 11, 2009)

cisco 1800 series router and the modem is from brighthouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Check to make sure the Brighthouse modem is just a modem.
Connect your computer directly to it (you may need to power cycle the modem), and go to start>all programs>accessories>run. Type *cmd* , then in the command prompt *ipconfig* . Take note of the IP address that is listed, then go to www.portforward.com and check the external IP address listed. Are the 2 addresses the same or different?


----------



## ][ce (Jun 11, 2009)

another thing of note while i do that is that im on a business line as well with brighthouse if that makes any difference.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. 
Did you run the test as described in post #4?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You should get rid of Norton. I only ever see Norton causing BSOD's and network problems.

Norton removal tool.
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------

